# Post your combos...



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

How about we all post our rod/reel combos for everyone to see...

1: Baitcasting Setup

Diawa Samurai rod MH 6'6"
Diawa Samurai reel 6.2:1
Stren 14lb mono(lo-vis green)

2: Spinning Setup

South Bent Proton rod M 6'6" 
Okuma Atrion reel 5.0:1
Stren 12lb mono(lo-vis green)

3: Spinning Setup

Pfluger Microspin rod UL 4'6" (now 4' because I broke it....  )
Shakespear Sigma reel 5.2:1
Stren 6lb mono(lo-vis green)


I plan on eventually getting another 6'6" medium spinning combo(8-10lb mono) for weightless plastics/finess and a 7' baitcasting combo(30lb braid) for flipping/pitching/catfishing/muskie/big lures...


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice setups! I will snap pictures tomorrow and get them posted. I see your a Stren guy. Stren been good to you?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

Yea it has. I started using it about 5-6 years ago when my uncle told me that is what I should put on my baitcaster to start out with. Its very strong and I dont have to retie very often. It doesnt have a lot of memory either(only trouble i have on spinning reels is it doesnt like to have the spool COMPLETLEY full...youll know when it gets to where it needs to be after casting and pulling a little bit off...) I liked it on the baitcaster I had back then and then went out and bought more for the rest of my poles. 


That baitcaster is pretty much new ive had it for about a month or so.


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 20, 2007)

From right to left: 

Smak on a Shimano rod 
Scorpion 1000mg on a Shimano Convergance 
Quantum Energy (4.4:1!!) recently D.R.ified on an Airrus Co-Matrix 
Revo STX on an Airrus Spectra 
Recently D.R.ified Bantam Curado on some Shakespeare rod 
Accurist 2 on an Airrus Ultra XL 
Some worn out Daiwa on a Daiwa Light & Tough rod 

Some Lew's Speed Sticks and other assorted stuff 

Have 2 Pflugers, a Trion and an Echelon just above the compressor, on a shelf, with a few old Mega Casts and a handfull of spinning reels, 6 or 7 spinning combos in the rafters, a Calcutta 200 on a BPS rod, another old Quantum on a Berkley rod, a C4 on a Falcon Deep Crankin stick, and a Black Widow 2, Chronarch SF and a TD-S.

I know, it's ghetto how they're just piled up there, but that's them, I've since added another Airrus Co-Matrix and a TDA, I think, might be more, but i'm not gonna admit it publically, my wife might read this!


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

Nothing like a D.Rified reel. I got one of his super D.Rified fuegos.


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 20, 2007)

Most of them now at least have the 'treatment', which is cleaning and ceramic bearings, sooner or later I'm gonna get upgraded drag on the Scorpion from him, but it's not been a problem yet


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 22, 2007)

This is one topic where I am very lacking.
BPS Extreme casting reel lefty version (not a lefty, just like the lefty retrieve, as I was raised on spinning rods) 
It is on a BPS 6'6" MH Graphite series IM-6 rod.

I also have an older (5 to 10 year old) Quantum Pro Qualifier spinning reel. Back when it was new, this was one of the higher quality reel, that was close to 200 bucks. I got it used on ebay for about 80 including shipping. (I was only willing to pay 40 bucks + shipping for it, but dad liked it so much, that when the bid went higher than 40 bucks, he went ahead and pitched in the rest, as not to let this one go to waste.) The guy had underdescribed this reel. It was in PERFECT condition when I got it. 
It is paired up with a cheapo Shakespearre rod, cause when my ugly stick broke (I hate those rods) we had this in the closet. 

My trout rod is a Pflueger spinning reel paired with a 5'6" Cherrywood Graphite rod. 


My dad found the smaller version of my quantum reel on ebay, and I have been trying to buy that reel from him for years, and has been trying to buy mine for years. There were 4 sizes of that reel made, and I want all of them.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 4, 2007)

I figured Id keep this post alive.

Here is a pic of my Pflueger President 6740 combo. I have it on a 7'0 Pflueger President IM-8 Graphite Rod.

It is by far one of the best reels I have ever used. The smoothest spinning reel that I have ever felt.

I have another Pflueger Spinning reel not pictured, the Trion GX7 4735. It is a great reel too for the price.

Here is the pic


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 4, 2007)

I forgot about this topic 

I've gotten another TDA since this, and maybe one more reel, not sure. I have, however, gotten about 4 new rods, one is an Alphas Trinis, pretty slick looking, but I have no picture. The other is a custom Loomis 843, friggin sweet! it weighs _nothing_, was built for weight, split grip, no foregrip, spiral wrapped, only two double footed guides, which are alconites (would have spent more, but I never use braid!) I don't have a pic of this one either. i do have a pic of another crank rod, got it from a local guy...i won't do that again (well, I got two, no more!) I am also having a jerkbait rod built on a Shikari blank now, it's gonna be a full grip.

here is the custom crank rod, 6'3", built for ultra-shallow and light cranks, max I use it for is about 5-6ft.






Here is the other one I had built, it's for weightless plastics, such as senkos and flukes. It's also got a decent backbone for frog duty every now and again. Split grip, no foregrip, but kind of heavy 





I'll get pics of the Loomis eventually, it's in the back of a shed now, I dont' feel like climbing over all my toolboxes to get to it  I'll also add pics when I get my Shikari as well.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 4, 2007)

These are my main combos that are usually in the boat with me. The one on the left is an Abu Garcia 5600D5 on a Abu Harold Ensley rod (6.5 ft, M) with a custom (homemade) split grip. The next one is a Penn Captiva on a Penn Slammer (7 ft, M). Next is a Shimano Cardiff on an Abu Garcia Conolon (6.5 ft, MH). Last is some old Quantum on a Walmart Special for bream.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 5, 2007)

I use two main combos
Kistler magnesium ts 6'9" MH with a Revo stx highspeed. 





and a Shimano cruicial dropshot rod, 7'2" med x-fast, now with a daiwa exceller 2500, pictured with a US reel. 





I have a bunch of other rods that I use but I have no pictures of them and I interchange reels on rods all the time so its not worth listing.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't have any pictures of them, but my only decent rig, which is use 90% of the time, is a Daiwa Light & Tough 6' medium spinning w/ Shimano Sedona. Others include a 5' Rapala spinning(used to be 6', doh!) with Shimano Sonora, 7' Berkley Cherrywood Casting with Quantum something, and 6'6" Daiwa heavy fiberglass casting w/ cheapo reel - next to upgrade.

Matt


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

do you like the cherrywood i saw it at k mart and i liked the way it looked good price too.i like the berkley rods


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 5, 2007)

The Cherrywood is OK for the price. It feels good, but the guides are cheap.

Matt


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

ok thanks man i wasent sure.


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 5, 2007)

Fish with a guy that swears by them, almost all of his rods are Cherrywood rods. He's a great fisherman too, so don't think that spending the kind of money that some of us do on gear will make you better, I still suck, I just look good doing it  However, the guy with the Cherrywood rods takes checks home  Was kind of funny, if you were to tip my boat over this year, Z-Man (my partner) and I would be out of about 15k all told, but we couldn't buy a fish will all that fancy crap 

I blame Z-man, though. We ALL know that the guy in the front of the boat has all sorts of things to think about, all he had to do was chunk and wind


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

lol my friend broke a baitcaster rod and i was gunna get one for him for x-mas just wondering thanks guys 8)


----------



## Zman (Dec 5, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Was kind of funny, if you were to tip my boat over this year, Z-Man (my partner) and I would be out of about 15k all told, but we couldn't buy a fish will all that fancy crap
> 
> I blame Z-man, though. We ALL know that the guy in the front of the boat has all sorts of things to think about, all he had to do was chunk and wind



Yeah apparently these North Carolina bass don't give a dang how much you've paid to try and catch them. Lil' bastages. :x 

And I don't know what you were thinkin about all year in the front of the boat DP, but one thing that apparently never crossed your mind in them tournies was - "hey, maybe i ought to try and locate some active fish this time!"


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 5, 2007)

Touche!


For the record, this makes what, the 50th thread that i've picked on him in, and he finally said something back 

i wonder if he even reads these threads?


----------

